# Boss V-Plow on Honda Big Red MUV



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

We just got this setup fitted to the Honda Big Red. Email me if you have any ?'s or are interested in this setup. 
[email protected]


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bad ass!!!!


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

sweet, i just wish they would make the for cub cadet


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

it suxx so bad that we can put the v plows on little rigs like that but yet on my ram 1500 i cant.... what the hell man! awsome set up tho Thumbs Up


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great nice rig


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Love it Nice ride


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

are you going to put lights on the roll cage?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like a sweet rig. have fun with it and good luck this year


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually own the Honda dealership here so I have 2 Boss V-Plows on 2 new units for sale. I am using the units on my lot mostly for demonstration and also take them to local residential areas for use as well. There is no better way to get attention than by letting people see it in action. I have a enclosure on the other unit which I will post pics of as well. Honda offers a light kit that installs in the upper roll cage bolt holes and works really well so I may install a set because it would def make it nice. I have a Boss Poly V XT on my Duramax that I use too. Boss makes awsome equipment and I love how easy the are to hook up. It is also a really nice design on the mounts for the UTV's because you dont loose any ground clearance when the plow is off the machine. Thanks for all the compliments and I hope we have success selling these fine units. Let me know if anyone is interested. 
Thanks
Luke


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i would love to have that thing!!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those plows are awesome. I want one on a polaris ranger with an enclosed cab


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

That is bad ass would love to have one all decked out and plow in that.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i would definitly want an enclosed cab for that


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats pretty dope, what size plow is it? a 7'6?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

LOVE IT!!  Could you get a video of you using it before you sell it?

What is the price for a setup like that?


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice..that's a work horse right there !!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

chris.outdoor;1150311 said:


> it suxx so bad that we can put the v plows on little rigs like that but yet on my ram 1500 i cant.... what the hell man! awsome set up tho Thumbs Up


They only weigh about 400lbs



THEGOLDPRO;1151786 said:


> thats pretty dope, what size plow is it? a 7'6?


They are 6'6"


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Rick:waving:

Is Boss considering a Vee for the 1/2 ton trucks?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

to really showcase that honda dress her up with all the stuff you can ,

dont worry it will sell all done up


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

6'6" wide, how wide is it in the V position?


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

that is a real nice looking set up on that.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen this over on utv weekly, too bad its a polaris.....
http://utvweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/PolarisRangerHD-Tracks-Plow-1.jpg


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The PuSher MaN;1155548 said:


> Seen this over on utv weekly, too bad its a polaris.....
> http://utvweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/PolarisRangerHD-Tracks-Plow-1.jpg


What is the matter with a Polaris


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

wait a tick.... ok sooo in theory if i threw this on my truck with wings it would make it into a 7.6 plow and still under weight???? is this is possible to do on my 1500????? payup


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

mossman381;1155610 said:


> What is the matter with a Polaris


Ski-Doo and Honda country here bud 

It just seems like anybody we ride sleds with that runs polaris has bad luck.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

chris.outdoor;1155802 said:


> wait a tick.... ok sooo in theory if i threw this on my truck with wings it would make it into a 7.6 plow and still under weight???? is this is possible to do on my 1500????? payup


have you seen how slow the hydraulics are on these utv plows? I would not put one of these on a truck. I know meyer isn't too well liked but they just came out with 7.6 v blade designed for half tons. The meyer v is in the 500lb range.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

No iv never looked at the utv plows, i didnt know if it was possible but i dont want to risk it. I got 2 quotes on the new meyer v for over 5k! im just going to tough it out again this winter and get a bigger truck and plow in the spring/summer.. cant plow and landscape very long with a 1/2 ton


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

_have you seen how slow the hydraulics are on these utv plows?_
The UTV plow uses the exact same pump as the truck plows. I also have a new Poly V XT on my truck and the UTV plow is exact same speed at the truck. Its basically a base model v plow without the smartlocks on it.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

rjlucas4th;1156078 said:


> _have you seen how slow the hydraulics are on these utv plows?_
> The UTV plow uses the exact same pump as the truck plows. I also have a new Poly V XT on my truck and the UTV plow is exact same speed at the truck. Its basically a base model v plow without the smartlocks on it.


I don't want to start an argument with you, however, the videos I have seen of the v blade it looks like it doesn't have alot of power in the lift cylinder and won't really stack unless there is a perfectly shaped pile there to assist. The plow won't even lift until the operator backs off the piles. I was under the impression that boss plows were some of the fastest operating plows but if they run at the speed I have seen from these UTV plows then I must be incorrect in thinking so.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The PuSher MaN;1155960 said:


> Ski-Doo and Honda country here bud
> 
> It just seems like anybody we ride sleds with that runs polaris has bad luck.


Have you driven a polaris ranger? That big red is far from the machine that the ranger is. Might want to drive one before you cut it down. The only competition that the polaris ranger has is maybe the Kubota. But with polaris putting a diesel in the rangers, Kubota might want to watch out 



The PuSher MaN;1155965 said:


> have you seen how slow the hydraulics are on these utv plows? I would not put one of these on a truck. I know meyer isn't too well liked but they just came out with 7.6 v blade designed for half tons. The meyer v is in the 500lb range.


No need to argue, here is a video 



 . The plow looks to me like it goes just as fast as the full size plows. There are other plows out there that are very slow.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Big Red 700 vs. Polaris Ranger 500


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, so I def wasnt trying to get an argument started. First off, I always back up just a little before lifting the plow because its much less stress on everything involved because your not lifting the entire pile of snow that you just compacted. I also know how to stack the snow however this was a unusually heavy snow and was a little harder to work with than most. If I were to lift the blade while still pushed into these piles(very wet and heavy), it would probably raise the rear end of the machine off the ground. So its my personal preference to back up a little before raising the plow. Im sure everyone does it different. 

I have plenty of experience with the Ranger. The local Boss dist. has one with the V-Plow. The Ranger's performance is no doubt better than the Honda, however the reliability and durability is where it lacks. Both the local Boss guy and a neighbor of mine have had issues with the tranny using the Boss plow and also both had to add suspension to handle the plow, the Honda handles it stock with ease and the Honda tranny is almost exactly like an auto tranny and is much more durable especially when abused or worked. The Ranger is about 40% work, 60% recreation and the Kubota is 100% work. Its a real machine but very slow and also not great for trail riding because it is designed to haul heavy weight so the suspension is very stiff. My uncle has 3 Kubota 900's with cabs, A/C, heat and all the works and they are great on the farm. One of them has a hydraulic plow but Im not sure what brand it is. Im trying to talk him into putting a v-plow on one of them. So the Ranger and Kubota are not real competitors, unless of course the new Diesel Ranger is designed a little different. I would like to see the diesel in action because I am a diesel guy myself. 

Back to the Honda, of course Im partial to Honda but the machines speak for themselves. They are not the biggest, fastest, tallest, etc. but they are very reliable and durable. The big red is a great machine and does its job very well. The tranny is what makes the Big Red stand out. Read up on them a little and I think you will agree that its a pretty sweet setup. The Ranger is also a nice rig, and I love all of the available accessories for them. So sorry if I offended anyone, that certainly was not my intention.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey rj, I wasn't really referring to your videos. I was watching the videos that boss has posted on youtube with the vxt on a jd gator. What you said got me thinking though. I looked closer and saw that all the UTV's squat pretty heavily under the load of the plow which would make it look like the plow is raising slower than it really does. I'll finish by saying this is by far the best plow out there for UTV's but it just shouldn't be rigged onto trucks, that's my thoughts on it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RJ and Pusher, I have not taken any offense from your comments. I am just discussing UTV's. I think the ranger is better and just showing you some info. Isn't that what these forums are for, voicing your opinions?

I am going to disagree with your 40/60 work/play theory. Most people think the ranger is mostly play. If you want all play get the RZR. The Ranger is a worker. I would even put it up against the Kubota anyday. I would really like to know more about these "tranny" issues, because I have not heard of these. If you are talking about the low range gear noise, that is not a reliability issue. I happen to own a 2010 800 XP. And I am a member of the PRC (polaris ranger club). I have over 2000 miles on mine with no issues to date. As for the ranger front end needing help to hold the weight of the plow. They have heavy duty shocks you can get. I think they come standard on the HD and Crew.

What pecentage work/play do you think the honda is?

Polaris Ranger 500 vs Kubota RTV 900


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes forums are for voicing our opinions and of course each person is going to be parshall to the brand the he owns. Like you said Mossman, if you want ALL play, RZR is the way to go. I wasnt saying the Ranger is ALL play, I said 40/60, some may say 50/50 or other ratios. The point is, each machine has its place in the market. One machine is always going to do somethings better than other while the others will do other things better than it. The tranny issue is the actual clutch pack in the CVT. They are not built to handle severe use. They just simply dont hold up when used to the extreme or abused like actual auto style tranny's or hydrostatic tranny's like used in tractors. I actually have a Rhino at my house as well that I have had for years along with the Big Red. The Rhino is a fine vehicle, one of the best all around UTV's on the market in my opinion. However, I have used it quite a bit to haul, plow in years past and also to tow my jetski to and from the boat launch where I live and I have replaced 3 belts in 1300+ miles and recently had to replace the actual clutch in the CVT because it wouldnt even move in reverse. I have a neighbor that only uses his to run around in and haul trash or leaves off on occasion and has the original belt and over 2000 miles. I just depends on what you are doing, like I said earlier, they all have their place in the market and if we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place and we wouldnt have the need for discussion forums like these.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say that I baby mine.










But I do not abuse it.

So your neighbors are having clutch issues, not tranny issues? I would say that they are using high range when they should be using low. The ranger is rated to tow 2000lbs. I have seen a ranger pull a heavy duty car hauler up a steep hill. Pushing snow should be no problem. You do have to remember what these UTV's are. They are not 3/4 ton pickups. I believe the ranger weights about 1600lbs. If you think you are going to push 10"-12" of snow you are probably going to have problems. I want a plow for mine for the light snow falls and for scraping in front of the garage and shop.

I am not sure why you would need a hydrostatic trans in a UTV. If you need that then you probably should buy a tractor not a UTV. Or maybe a pickup. What do those Kubota's go for with the hydrostat trans? I am thinking a lot more than $11K. The Kubota will handle a ton of weight. But how much weight are you really going to get in the small box? My dog and the weekly garbage is a tight fit. Yup the ranger will take out the garbage too 

If you compare the UTV's for what they are rated for and what they are suppose to be used for the Polaris Ranger is king of the hill. It can work just as well as it can play 

Oh and nice video's Thumbs Up


----------

